# Removing Morse taper accessories



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

What is the correst way to do remove drive centers, mandrels, etc. I tried putting a wood block on the drive center and tapping with a hard rubber mallet. The center eventually flies out, That does not seem to be right.

Would someone please educate me?

Thank You

Andy


I made my first pen today.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

did your lathe not come with a rod to put thru the tailstock and tap it out?
i didnt have one and us ed a rod of somekind to put thru the tailstock and tap out
hope that helps


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Drive side should be tapped out with the tapout rod that cane with your lathe. If you don't have one, just make one. Any rod or dowel that will fit through the head stock. Just tap gently. The tail stock should self eject when you back it out.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

If there is threads on the headstock shaft, there should also be a nut on the shaft behind the drive center. I simply put an open end wrench over the drive center shaft, run the nut out to it, lock the headstock and turn the nut to push the center out. On some lathes you can knock the headstock shaft bearings loose by pounding out a stuck center.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> I made my first pen today.


 Good stuff , Do you have a photo ?


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, that solves a mystery. I am not good with directions and it has cost me before. Yes a rod did come with my lathe. It looked more like a handle, as it has a round plastic knob on the end. I wondered what it was for (Remember he part about not being good with directions). I will try that tonight.

Thank you all for the help. I will take pix and post of the pen. Not horrible for the first try.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Biscobob made a good point. If you do not have a nut to fit the spindle it may be worth buying one. You can harm the bearings if you have to pound too hard to knock the drive center out. The only pain is having to remove the nut each time to install a chuck or faceplate. You _should_ be able to remove the drive easily with your knockout rod...but sometimes things happen..


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Keep both the female and male tapers very clean and just a light tap should do the job.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

+1 to what whaler said.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Many drive centers are too small for a nut to spin them off but if it will work it's a good idea. The Knock out bar should work. use it to hit the drive center with one good hard blow. Not a bunch of wimpy taps. I hang a rag over the spindle to catch the drive center on the ones I have that tend to hang up.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

john lucas said:


> ... hit the drive center with one good hard blow. Not a bunch of wimpy taps...


Not wanting to damage anything, when I first started with a lathe that has Morse tapers I used a rubber mallet to tap the knock-out rod. That didn't work at all!

Now I use a small sledge hammer ... a gentle tap with a big hammer is all it takes :thumbsup:


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Many drive centers are too small for a nut to spin them off but if it will work it's a good idea.QUOTE]
> 
> Thats why I use an open end wrench over the shaft of the center, you could also make a slotted steel plate. I don't remove my center often so it tends to stick a little when I need to. Don't ask me how I know about the bearings coming loose....:no: :blush: :laughing:
> 
> As far as the nut needing to be removed to mount a faceplate or chuck, I don't have that problem, it stays on the shaft all the time and there are plenty of threads for mounting whatever I want to use. Just lucky I guess. :smile:


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

Should I oil the tapers?


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Adillo303 said:


> Should I oil the tapers?


 NO 
clean and dry like a rifle in the dust


----------

